# Liferay auf VServer



## Vivid (21. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Portal aufsetzen und bin bei meiner Recherche auf Liferay gestoßen. 

Weil ich das Portal gerne auf einem VServer nutzen würde, wollte ich mich mal nach dem Systemvoraussetzungen erkundigen. Ich möchte nämlich, dass das System "ruckelfrei" läuft und nicht plötzlich einbricht. Vielleicht habt ihr dazu ja ein paar Kennzahlen?!?

Ich bin bei meiner Recherche auch auf das Produkt INTREXX von united planet gestoßen. Als ich mir deren Demo angeschaut habe, war ich überrascht über deren Performance: Tsum - powered by Intrexx Professional
Selten ein Java Portal gesehen, das so direkt reagiert. Aber vielleicht ist der Server hintendran auch einfach nur mega performant. 

Bei dem VServer hatte ich an folgendes gedacht:
Linux Server, Garantierter Arbeitsspeicher 1GB, Dynamischer Arbeitsspeicher bis zu 2 GB.

Reicht das oder wird mein Portal dann eher immer meine Kaffeepausen zum "reagieren" nutzen? :lol:

Danke für alle, die mir hierbei konstruktiv helfen.

Vivid


----------



## freez (22. Okt 2012)

Ich kenne jetzt die Software nicht, die du einsetzen möchtest. Aber wenn du Erfahrungen zu Perfomance einer Software haben möchtest, wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll noch ein paar Informationen zu präsentieren: Wie viele Nutzer werden es denn sein, die das Portal nutzen? Wie viele werden wohl zur selben Zeit das Portal nutzen?

Nach kurzer Recherche bei Tante Google ist die Mindestvoraussetzung 1GB RAM. Wenn nur eine Hand voll Leute darauf zugreifen, könnte dein VServer reichen. Aber ob es dann "flutscht"?


----------



## Vivid (22. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich wollte eigentlich von dem ganzen Webgedöns wegkommen. Immer dieses Skripten mit PHP, JavaScript, jQuery, etc. Daher hatte ich mich nach Alternativen im Bereich von Java umgesehen. Ich muss aber feststellen, dass Java einfach ganz andere Anforderungen hat. Ich habe z.B. schon Typo3-Seiten aufgesetzt, die flüssig liefen, obwohl ca. 100 Leute gleichzeitig die Seite besucht habe. Aber wie soll man kleinen Kunden erklären, dass sie für die tolle Java-Seite nun einen VServer brauchen, der monatlich nochmal mit 20-25 EUR zu Buche schlägt. 

Liferay war für mich auch eine Lösung, weil es die Benutzerverwaltung z.B. schon mitbringt. Ich möchte ja nicht alles komplett neu erfinden müssen.

Wie hostet ihr denn eure Java-Projekte?


----------

